# MB Quart RWM252



## ShaneInMN (Sep 27, 2013)

Recently bought a F150 supercrew, had to move my system out of my old vehicle but didn't have the subs for this tight space under the rear seat. 

The subs are in a sealed top fire enclosure. I have to say I am impressed. Each chamber is approx 1 cu/ft. I was initially wanting to get 10W0V3's because they were one of the better options for 5 1/4" mounting depth limit, but after modeling most of the options these seemed to be at the top of the list.

Running them in series/parallel off of a PDX-M6 @ 2 ohm approx 325W to each.

A little expensive but if you're looking for nice bass for sealed enclosures in a tight space, these do quite well!


----------

